
Ask HN: I just finished building a “PaaS” prototype and I need your help - jjoe
I built a prototype (see https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cachoid.com&#x2F; ) but I don&#x27;t feel it&#x27;s ready for a Show HN yet.<p>This is where I&#x27;m hoping you&#x27;d come in and help if you can. My questions are:<p>1) How well do you understand what is being offered based on your first-time accessing the content of the site?<p>2) Is it lacking information?<p>3) Is the value-proposition to cost ratio attractive to you?<p>4) Does the service seem trustworthy enough at face value?<p>5) What would you change?<p>Thank you!
======
lovelearning
Opens fine in Firefox for me, but Chrome shows "This site can’t provide a
secure connection. www.cachoid.com uses an unsupported protocol.
ERR_SSL_OBSOLETE_CIPHER" (Chrome 53 on Ubuntu 14.04)

~~~
jjoe
DHE was removed in Chrome starting from betal 53.x beta (
[https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5128908798164992](https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5128908798164992)
). So this broke TLS negotiation. Should be fixed. Thanks!

------
jjoe
Clickable link: [https://www.cachoid.com](https://www.cachoid.com)

------
kwikiel
Site is down

~~~
jjoe
I broke the ciphers! It should be back up. Thanks

